

Nintendo 64 Joystick Pinout for Arduino - chrisdotcode
http://dpedu.io/article/2015-03-11/nintendo-64-joystick-pinout-arduino

======
famousactress
Ah! I've been building out a couple raspberry pi console-emulators and settled
on using some original SNES controllers along with the buffalo USB clones of
them. In the process I dug out my childhood N64 as well, and I put it in the
"to-ebay/garage sale" pile without reservation mostly because of how much I
despise those controllers!

~~~
vlunkr
That controller has to be one the strangest design choices nintendo has ever
made. I'm pretty sure I used that d-pad in <= 1 game

~~~
maxerickson
It was the biggest launch to date of thumb sticks, I think they wanted people
to not worry about whether they would like them or not.

~~~
vlunkr
That makes sense. If people ended up not liking them or they broke easily
developers could fall back to using the d-pad instead.

------
Klasiaster
Hey,

there is also some Arduino code ported to make up a Tetris game with Composide
Video Out and N64 controller:
[https://github.com/pothos/arduino-n64-controller-
library](https://github.com/pothos/arduino-n64-controller-library)

